# The gifts of 3.6



## Moogey

Hi all, I hope this post is ok. I want to let you know of the gifts 3.6 brings. Personally, I only find "multi-quote" useful. For those of you who don't know what is going on, the forum software was recently updated and new features were added.

*Multi-Quote

*We've all been in a situation before where we wanted to quote more than one post in our newest post. Well now it's easy! Traditionally, you'd click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to quote an individual post. But now, for every post you want to quote, click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it'll turn to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Every one that is red signifies a post you'll be quoting. When you've selected every post you want to quote, just hit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and It'll include quotes in there for every post you're quoting. Cool, eh!

*Reason For Editing

*Now you can specify a reason for which you edited your post when you edit it.

*Deleted Posts

*If any posts have been deleted in a given topic, as you're searching a forum category you'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you hover your mouse over it, you can see how many posts were deleted.

*Mark Entire Forum As Read

*On the front page, if you *double*-click  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next to any given forum category, you can mark all posts in that category as read. The icon should then become 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----------------------
The other features are things for admins, stuff we wouldn't benefit from pretty much. There are other features I didn't mention because they're kind of boring and they're not as important! I hope you enjoyed your tour!

-M


----------



## jester.

I think it's bad that instead of saying "today" the posts all just say "19/08/06".

Can that be switched back to "normal"?


----------



## brian

Very nice Moogey!  Thank you for the tour.

Jester, I will admit that 99.2% of the time I am not conscious of the date and that I rely heavily on the word "Today" at the top right corner of posts.   I suffer with you.


b.


----------



## jester.

I have to say that I also dislike the little box, which is now visible in every forum and which tells you in which forum you are.

Here it says:


> *Comments and Suggestions* If you have any general comments, questions or concerns about the forums, first search this forum to see if it has been asked before. If you don't find your answer, ask it here.



Actually I have never got lost in my time here at WR, so I find these boxes rather disturbing...


----------



## Nunty

j3st3r said:


> Actually I have never got lost in my time here at WR, so I find these boxes rather disturbing...


I, on the other hand, am very happy to see these forum ID boxes. I sometimes need a reminder of whether I'm in French-English or Français Seulement , for example. I'm glad of the signpost.


----------



## cuchuflete

The "little box" may help some of the people who ask for translations in monolingual forums.


----------



## jester.

cuchuflete said:


> The "little box" may help some of the people who ask for translations in monolingual forums.



Ok, I understand that.

But what about the "today-issue"? (And the same goes for "yesterday" by the way)
Are you going to change that back or leave it as it is?


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:


> Ok, I understand that.
> 
> But what about the "today-issue"? (And the same goes for "yesterday" by the way)
> Are you going to change that back or leave it as it is?


Mike will see what he can do. As soon as he gets up. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Most of the changes are indeed helpful , although I mus agree with J3.



Moogey said:


> There are other features I didn't mention because they're kind of boring and they're not as important! I hope you enjoyed your tour!


 
Hehe, I've found one of those "boring, but helpful features:" The little arrow next to the name in a quote that redirects you to the original post. It is something I really longed for, because sometimes I read a quote, but it makes not much sense without context. So I scroll through the page, but can't find the original text.


----------



## maxiogee

My "skin" has been irritated by this change. 

I use the sub-forums at the top skin and they have reverted to the bottom.
I know that the skins feature says this may happen occasionally, but in case this is a setting which needs to be tweaked, I thought I ought to mention it.


----------



## maxiogee

On the quoting issue - multi-quoting is indeed an asset, but I would hqave rather the issue of "a quote contained within the post one wishes to quote being carried forward into one's response" being dealt with.

The number of times I wish to quote multiple posts is small,
the number of times I wish to quote someone else's post fully is great.


----------



## jester.

maxiogee said:


> On the quoting issue - multi-quoting is indeed an asset, but I would hqave rather the issue of "a quote contained within the post one wishes to quote being carried forward into one's response" being dealt with.
> 
> The number of times I wish to quote multiple posts is small,
> the number of times I wish to quote someone else's post fully is great.



    I second that. That would be a great improvement. But on the other hand you must be cautious: In other forums I have seen many people making a quote of a quote of a quote (...)


----------



## timpeac

j3st3r said:


> I second that. That would be a great improvement. But on the other hand you must be cautious: In other forums I have seen many people making a quote of a quote of a quote (...)


Yes I agree - as long as it wouldn't lead to unreadable quote-embedded unnecessarily long posts.


----------



## maxiogee

Hey, on a whim i just checked out something, and it works — you can multi-quote across different threads. Click on a post in various threads (and even in different fora!) and you get — at the bottom of the editing window a line of text which says 

You have selected 2 post(s) that are not part of this thread. Quote these posts as well, or deselect these posts.

Oh yes, this will be used agin the wallies!


----------



## Jana337

timpeac said:


> Yes I agree - as long as it wouldn't lead to unreadable quote-embedded unnecessarily long posts.


Exactly; many people cannot quote judiciously. But the current multi-quote feature makes embedding much easier (i.e. less scrolling) for those of you who wish to use it.

Subforums at the top - this was our internal setting, and the upgrade overrode it. Mike is aware and will fix it.

***

No one has mentioned the BCC option in PMs yet. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:


> No one has mentioned the BCC option in PMs yet.
> 
> Jana



I saw it this morning. What is it? What does BCC stand for?


----------



## Whodunit

Just trying the new feature ... 



maxiogee said:


> On the quoting issue - multi-quoting is indeed an asset, but I would hqave rather the issue of "a quote contained within the post one wishes to quote being carried forward into one's response" being dealt with.
> 
> The number of times I wish to quote multiple posts is small,
> the number of times I wish to quote someone else's post fully is great.


 


j3st3r said:


> I second that. That would be a great improvement. But on the other hand you must be cautious: In other forums I have seen many people making a quote of a quote of a quote (...)


 


timpeac said:


> Yes I agree - as long as it wouldn't lead to unreadable quote-embedded unnecessarily long posts.


 
Yes, I concur with your ideas. In PMs, I sometimes hate when my own quotes are quoted again. It would be good in some cases - for those who wish it. That's why it would be ok to create another button that says "quote with quote" or something like that. Nevertheless, our "normal quote" must remain.


----------



## timpeac

j3st3r said:


> I saw it this morning. What is it? What does BCC stand for?


BCC stands for "blind copy". In emails when you CC an email to many people, you can see everyone else that got it. You can also BCC someone and they get the email but no one else sees their name.

Before, every PM was BCC because you never knew who else got it. Now all recipients names can be seen and so it is meaningful to have a BCC option which works just like an email.


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:


> I saw it this morning. What is it? What does BCC stand for?


Blind carbon copy.

I send a PM to j3st3r and Whodunit (both CC) and to Henryk and Elroy (BCC). J3ster and Whodunit know that both of them received the same message but have no idea that Henryk and Elroy did as well. Henryk, on the other hand, sees both CCed recipients but cannot see Elroy.

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:


> Blind carbon copy.
> 
> I send a PM to j3st3r and Whodunit (both CC) and to Henryk and Elroy (BCC). J3ster and Whodunit know that both of them received the same message but have no idea that Henryk and Elroy did as well. Henryk, on the other hand, sees both CCed recipients but cannot see Elroy.
> 
> Jana



Wow, that's really great. Thanks to the VBulletin developers for that.


----------



## timpeac

j3st3r said:


> Wow, that's really great. Thanks to the VBulletin developers for that.


Well, what they developed was a CC! The BCC was always there


----------



## jester.

timpeac said:


> Well, what they developed was a CC! The BCC was always there



I see, but the combination of both is even greater


----------



## Whodunit

Is this another new feature?



> *Gracias por tu post. Te estamos llevando a él. Si el administrador ha decidido moderar los posts en este foro te llevaremos al foro y tu post no aparecerá hasta que sea autorizado. Si elegiste agregar una encuesta ahora podrás hacerlo.*


 
I got the message when I sent a reply in the German forum. I think I got another - but similar - one this forum. Is it useful? I don't think so, because it's just displayed for 5 seconds, so that no one manages to read it through.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:


> Is this another new feature?
> 
> 
> 
> I got the message when I sent a reply in the German forum. I think I got another - but similar - one this forum. Is it useful? I don't think so, because it's just displayed for 5 seconds, so that no one manages to read it through.


I have seen this in other forums. You get it if your internet connection is too slow or if the forum server is busy. I am not getting it today. And yes, I think it is new. 

Jana


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Can you multiple quote threads that have more than 1 page?


----------



## Whodunit

Yes, you can. Just click the small "multiple quote" button anywhere in the whole thread and then choose "Post Reply." It works for me.


----------



## lsp

_LOVE_ multiquote, link to original quote and CC/BCC improvements, but I feel like I'm in the twilight zone a bit. Haven't we had "Reason For Editing" and "Mark Entire Forum As Read" for a long time? I use them all the time.

EDIT, I see the _newness_ of the "Mark Entire Forum As Read" and "Reason For Editing" functionalities now!


----------



## LV4-26

Here's a good opportunity for me to ask a question that's kept me wondering ever since I first joined the forums.
What's the use of the feature "_mark the forum read"_? I'm not even sure what that phrase really means.
So I've never used it in case it would have some undesirable effect.


----------



## Jana337

LV4-26 said:


> Here's a good opportunity for me to ask a question that's kept me wondering ever since I first joined the forums.
> What's the use of the feature "_mark the forum read"_? I'm not even sure what that phrase really means.
> So I've never used it in case it would have some undesirable effect.


Bold threads will no longer be bold.
I use it when my browser crashes, which leads to threads I have already seen being bold again - somewhat annoying. 

Jana


----------



## LV4-26

Jana337 said:


> Bold threads will no longer be bold.
> I use it when my browser crashes, which leads to threads I have already seen being bold again - somewhat annoying.
> 
> Jana


Oh yes, I've experienced that too. Good thing to know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

I've noticed the WR icon (on the tabs and URL headers at least) has been replaced with the standard vBulletin icon. A slip-up, I guess.


----------



## Nunty

Dr. Quizá said:


> I've noticed the WR icon (on the tabs and URL headers at least) has been replaced with the standard vBulletin icon. A slip-up, I guess.


No, for me the WR icon is still there. (Firefox)


----------



## amikama

I love the new features, but I really dislike that trash bin icon near each thread ("X post(s) deleted"). It bothers me and I don't see much point in it. May it be removed, please?


----------



## ireney

I like the changes a lot so thumbs up but I too don't really see the reason for the trash bin.


----------



## brian

lsp said:


> _LOVE_ multiquote, link to original quote and CC/BCC improvements, but I feel like I'm in the twilight zone a bit. Haven't we had "Reason For Editing" and "Mark Entire Forum As Read" for a long time? I use them all the time.
> 
> EDIT, I see the _newness_ of the "Mark Entire Forum As Read" and "Reason For Editing" functionalities now!



You now have the "Reason for Editing" option right away whenever you click "Edit," whereas before you would have to be in the advanced mode first.



ireney said:


> I like the changes a lot so thumbs up but I too don't really see the reason for the trash bin.



The trashbin indicates that there is at least one deleted post in that thread (and if you hold your mouse pointer over it, it should tell you exactly how many).  Is this what you were asking, or did you already know that and were saying that it's useless?  Because I really don't see the need to know whether a thread contains a deleted post or not...


----------



## maxiogee

LV4-26 said:


> What's the use of the feature "_mark the forum read"_? I'm not even sure what that phrase really means.




When you know that only boring ol' maxiogee is the only new poster to a thread - and you'd rather not read what he has to say, as you've read it all before so often that you could probably write his posts for when he goes on holiday


----------



## ireney

Brian I did indeed mean that I can't see what's the purpose of knowing how many posts are deleted (I was a good girl this time and I read all the thread)


----------



## Moogey

maxiogee said:


> My "skin" has been irritated by this change.
> 
> I use the sub-forums at the top skin and they have reverted to the bottom.
> I know that the skins feature says this may happen occasionally, but in case this is a setting which needs to be tweaked, I thought I ought to mention it.



I use sub-forums on top too, still not working, but it doesn't really bother me because I rarely go into forums with sub-forums.



amikama said:


> I love the new features, but I really dislike that trash bin icon near each thread ("X post(s) deleted"). It bothers me and I don't see much point in it. May it be removed, please?



I can see how in some select situations this can be useful, but I agree, most of the time it's probably not!

Other new features:

- If you decided to have email notifications of new PMs, you can see the PM in the email.
- Link to unsubscribe to threads in emails notifying you of new replies in that thread.
- Option to receive private messages from buddies only.
- Private message quota warning: when you fill up 90% of your PM inbox, you get a PM letting you know about that. If you fill up your box, you'll get a PM for that too.

Mods: you can now posts announcements the same way you post regular posts, and set a time for it to expire (then it's no longer an announcement).

-M


----------



## swyves

In terms of the boxes at the tops of the boards that say which board one's in -- perhaps these could be modified to remind people to include context, and perhaps their own attempt at a translations (where applicable). I think askers would get faster, more accurate responses and answerers would save a lot of time currently spent asking for context.

But I'm biased, I'm a context addict.... ;


----------



## Moogey

swyves, I'm quite sure these boxes automatically get their text from the category's description shown on the main page. Including additional information would require code modification (unless vB has a feature like that that I don't know about). It's a good idea, but unfortunately I don't newcomers will read it.

-M


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Nun-Translator said:


> No, for me the WR icon is still there. (Firefox)



I guess you see a cached icon, not a new downloaded one.


----------



## lsp

Dr. Quizá said:


> I guess you see a cached icon, not a new downloaded one.


I see the WR icon also, after a cache clear.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Well, the vBulletin icon I see must come from somewhere... Anyway, usually the icon cache is managed apart of the image cache.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm glad to hear that there are no major problems. 

I hope to fix some of these small issues today or tomorrow. 

Oh, and no subforums on top till Tony (Maxiogee) pays the ransom that he owes!


----------



## brian

Dr. Quizá, which page of the website are you looking at?  Before the upgrade, the primary WR page had the icon, as did the forum overview page; I'm fairly confident in my memory that thread pages did not have any icon.

After the upgrade, the primary page still retains the icon but the forum overview page does not.  I use Firefox, by the way:


















I assume this is what we're talking about.  Please tell me if I'm wrong. 


brian


----------



## Moogey

Brian, I see the icon. Hit CTRL + F5 and see if you see it then. This clears your cache.

-M


----------



## brian

Yes, and in fact now they work on every page.  Was it because I cleared the cache or did Mike just fix something?

I see the WR icon on the main page, the forum overview page, the IE page, and within specific threads.  Cool.


----------



## Moogey

I believe it was because you cleared your cache  When sites are updated they can appear funny if you're using a cache 

It would've eventually fixed itself though when the cache expired.

-M


----------



## maxiogee

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Oh, and no subforums on top till Tony (Maxiogee) pays the ransom that he owes!



The money was left in a briefcase at the Blarney Stone as instructed.


Does that entitle me to ask another question?
Am I imagining it, or was there a facility in the older version, to add an attachment to a PM. I note that there is no paper-clip icon in the PM composing window.
Have we lost something, or was it just never there?

I note that, as in the quote I made from Mike, above, that if one deletes the number after the poster's name one can dispose of the blue arrow recently introduced.


----------



## swyves

I quite like to put in my corrections by labelling them in red -- so I copy and paste someone's text, and then highlight any changes I make. If someone's added in an unnecessary letter, I thought I used to be able to highlight the space where the letter isn't by selecting it, underlining it and changing the colour to red. Now at least, even if not before, the jolly clever system (which I do _love_) removes the space entirely. 

So, my question is, does anyone have a clever way about this? I don't like to use the big red crosses as they look so glaring, for such a minor mistake; but if there's no clever solution, I suppose that's the way I'll go.


----------



## Jana337

maxiogee said:


> The money was left in a briefcase at the Blarney Stone as instructed.
> 
> 
> Does that entitle me to ask another question?
> Am I imagining it, or was there a facility in the older version, to add an attachment to a PM. I note that there is no paper-clip icon in the PM composing window.
> Have we lost something, or was it just never there?


It was never there. You can upload pictures, which is not new.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

swyves said:


> I quite like to put in my corrections by labelling them in red -- so I copy and paste someone's text, and then highlight any changes I make. If someone's added in an unnecessary letter, I thought I used to be able to highlight the space where the letter isn't by selecting it, underlining it and changing the colour to red. Now at least, even if not before, the jolly clever system (which I do _love_) removes the space entirely.
> 
> So, my question is, does anyone have a clever way about this? I don't like to use the big red crosses as they look so glaring, for such a minor mistake; but if there's no clever solution, I suppose that's the way I'll go.



An un*a*necessa*a*ry space.

Oh my, that's time consuming. I usually do the following: unXnecessaXry

Here's how I did the former: 
The red one - I wrote a white letter which I underlined in red.
The blue one - I wrote a white letter which I [/S)ed in blue.

You are right - you cannot underline an empty space. 

Jana


----------



## timpeac

Oh_yes_you_can !


----------



## kertek

I like most of the changes, but I agree with Amikama and Ireney on the "number of deleted posts" icon. What's the point?


----------



## maxiogee

I think  the    problem    is     that      the       software        seriously         dislikes          successive           empty            spaces.
Try quoting this sentence and see what spacing I actually used when typing the foregoing!


----------



## Jana337

maxiogee said:


> I think  the    problem    is     that      the       software        seriously         dislikes          successive           empty            spaces.
> Try quoting this sentence and see what spacing I actually used when typing the foregoing!


I do not observe anything remarkable.

Kertek: The weird dustbins will probably be removed. 

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

Jana337 said:


> I do not observe anything remarkable.



You need to look, Jana, in the composition window.


----------



## LV4-26

You've got to be in _Standard Editor - Extra Formatting Controls_ interface type to be able to see it. Not in WYSIWYG.


----------



## Jana337

LV4-26 said:


> You've got to be in _Standard Editor - Extra Formatting Controls_ interface type to be able to see it. Not in WYSIWYG.


Ah, thanks. 

Tony, did you mention it just for fun, or is there a genuine problem? 

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

I mentioned it in relation to swyves comment about the "jolly old editor" removing redundant spaces "where the letter isn't".

I felt that he was possibly referring to a double-space situation when he said

"I thought I used to be able to highlight the space where the letter isn't by selecting it, underlining it and changing the colour to red. Now at least, even if not before, the jolly clever system (which I do love) removes the space entirely."

The following line has two spaces - one of which I have set to red, and to underline.

But it appears that you cannot achieve this effect.


----------



## LV4-26

It seems only normal that you can't underline a space, the same way you can't italicize it or make it bold.

You can always do like Tim to achieve the same effect : use the "8" key (or whatever it is on an English keyboard).

As for typing several spaces in a row, or placing a space at the beginning of a line, I don't think it's ever been possible.

-----This is the only ------way
But that must be no news to the wizard of invisible ink.


----------



## maxiogee

I_can_underline_my_spaces only as part of a group_underlining, or can I?


----------



## Whodunit

LV is right. You can't even underline spaces in Microsoft Word, so why would we need it in WR? The only possibility is to use underscores, and I think this is enough. 

Or if you really want to underline a space, then do it like this: _________________________ (Quote this and see that I used the  function)


----------



## LV4-26

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I_can_underline_my_spaces only as part of a group_underlining, or can I?


Looks like I should think twice before uttering rubbish.
Indeed, you can.


----------



## fenixpollo

amikama said:


> I love the new features, but I really dislike that trash bin icon near each thread ("X post(s) deleted"). It bothers me and I don't see much point in it. May it be removed, please?





ireney said:


> I like the changes a lot so thumbs up but I too don't really see the reason for the trash bin.





brian8733 said:


> Because I really don't see the need to know whether a thread contains a deleted post or not...





ireney said:


> Brian I did indeed mean that I can't see what's the purpose of knowing how many posts are deleted.





kertek said:


> I like most of the changes, but I agree with Amikama and Ireney on the "number of deleted posts" icon. What's the point?


 My first test of Multiquote.  I'm hooked! 

I fail to see why the little trashcan is a bad thing. More information is better, no? 

As far as a benefit, there isn't much... but... maybe in Cultural Discussions it can tell you when a thread is controversial or that there has been chatting. Perhaps if it is a thread that you are subscribed to, and you see the trashcan has appeared, you can learn more about what has gone on in the thread since you were last there.

Maybe there will be a use for it that we haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Moogey

fenixpollo, I agree. I don't think it's doing much harm there. Not really intruding.

-M


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I fail to see why the little trashcan is a bad thing. More information is better, no?



It does nothing for me.
It doesn't differentiate between those posts which were deleted by the poster and those deleted by a mod. This is something I would see as useful.


----------



## Jana337

Moogey said:


> fenixpollo, I agree. I don't think it's doing much harm there. Not really intruding.
> 
> -M


I wish it weren't blue, at least. It is harder to recognize the subscription ticks. 

Jana


----------



## Nunty

maxiogee said:


> It does nothing for me.
> It doesn't differentiate between those posts which were deleted by the poster and those deleted by a mod. This is something I would see as useful.


In what way???


----------



## kertek

Jana337 said:


> I wish it weren't blue, at least. It is harder to recognize the subscription ticks.


Exactly - they clutter up the screen. I never saw the point of the "attachment" paper clip icon on the main forum page either. All we need in that column are the subscription ticks.





fenixpollo said:


> I fail to see why the little trashcan is a bad thing. More information is better, no?


The more you put on the main forum page, the harder it is to navigate, and the longer it takes newcomers to get used to the forum.


----------



## mkellogg

A quick note here:
 - For those wondering, I had updated the WR icon as soon as I heard that it was showing the vB icon instead.  Some may still have the vB icon cached for a time though.

 - I, too, can't figure out what the trash can is about.  I'll probably remove it (and a few other things) in the next few hours if I can't find a good reason for its existence.

Tony, thanks for the donation to the cause.   Nope, you never could attach anything to a PM.  Maybe in vB 3.7.


----------



## maxiogee

Nun-Translator said:


> In what way???


I see being informed of a mod deletion as more important than being informed that X changed his mind.

Not that I see the need to be informed of either action.

Bin the bin!


----------

